# Today



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

:--big_grin:​


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horray!!! We want some stories to go with that picture!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Oriana!! (I think!?) Jersey?! (Maybe). Tell us the story


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go!

Cool award, too!

SJ


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Hank and Oriana!! Let's hear more about it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Feels pretty darn good, doesn't it? I can't wait to try again!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATS HANK!!!!

May I ask, was that "Westchester Co NY"? Where was the test? I used to live out there. I was in horses at the time, but there is some BEAUTIFUL countryside, I bet there could be some fun places for dogs. 

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for the "teaser". 
It was Oriana who got her first Junior Hunter leg. Not a thing of beauty, well the marking was but not so much the delivery to hand of the flyers. We still need to work on this aspect some more.



Maxs Mom said:


> CONGRATS HANK!!!!
> 
> May I ask, was that "Westchester Co NY"? Where was the test? I used to live out there. I was in horses at the time, but there is some BEAUTIFUL countryside, I bet there could be some fun places for dogs.
> 
> Ann


Yes Ann, it is Westchester County NY. We train on the grounds outside of Stewart Airport in Newburg/Montgomery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whoooooo hooooooo way to go!!!! So proud of you guys!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! You guys rock!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## GoldenGrady (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrat's on you and your dog's accomplishment!


----------

